# décalage



## underhouse

Mi servirebbe una consulenza sul termine _décalage_ che sembra assumere significati diversi a seconda del contesto.
Il significato principale che si trova se si consulta il dizionario è spostamento, differenza, scarto, però, qui, sembra avere un significato diverso (si tratta di una frase di un articolo sull'ultimo film di Roman Polanski, The Ghost Writer):

_Plus réussi que Frantic (1988), qui se situait dans la même mythologie, __The Ghost__ Writer vise avec succès un premier degré qui le fait échapper au décalage du film "à la manière de"._

Come si potrebbe tradurre _décalage _qui?

Grazie!


----------



## orros

"Décalage" esprime sempre un'idea di divario, differenza, sia fisica che figurata.  
I sinonimi in francese sono « différence, écart, discordance ».
Il senso della tua frase è che il film "The Ghost" è ben migliore dell'altro film "à la manière de".
Personalmente sostituirei "décalage" con una perifrasi:

>> The Ghost Writer....permettendogli cosi di collocarsi ad un livello superiore rispetto al film "à la manière de".

Che ne pensi? Si adatta al tuo contesto?

Orros


----------



## Corsicum

Une possibilité peut être…peut être ? : _sfasamento / sfasatura_
En Français pour ce contexte le terme équivalent de _décalage_ pourrait être : _déphasage _
On retrouve en Italien les contextes suivants pour le cinéma : 
_Lo sfasamento dell*'*interpretazione / sfasamento e ambiguità. / dall'episodio finale Altro Sfasatura marcata rispetto alla fabula / questo sfasamento dell*'*immagine femminile verso.../ Lo *sfasamento* tra *livello* metaforico e *livello* letterale è totale....
_ 
Les autres termes « _non corrispondenza__* / *__Asimmetrie_ » ne semblent pas traduire correctement le sens pour ce contexte ?


----------



## underhouse

@orros 
Sì, in italiano si potrebbe dire così...Il senso è quello!

Ma in francese suona naturale dire _échapper au décalage du film "à la manière de"_?


----------



## orros

@ underhouse

beh, diciamo che  non uso tutti i giorni l'espressione "échapper au décalage..."
Se posso permettermi, sei traduttore?
Cordialement,
Orros


----------



## underhouse

orros said:


> @ underhouse
> Se posso permettermi, sei traduttore?


 
Diciamo traduttore della domenica. 

Grazie per l'aiuto!


----------

